# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Ποια είναι η τάση μπαταρίας στο μηχανάκι κατα τη λειτουργια

## plouf

ΓΕιά σας

έχω πρόβλημα με το μηχανάκι μου κια επειδή αδυνατουν να το βρουν στ οσερβις
αρχισα να προσπαθω να βρώ εγώ τι συμβαίνει ....
 Το πρόβλημα είαν ιοτι δεν ξέρω και πολλα απο μηχανές και έτσι...

το πρόβλημα έιναι οτι μου χαλάει τις μπαταρίες..δηλαδή σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα
(2-3-4 μήνες) η μπαταρία βγαζει κατι πρασινιλες στους πολους απο αναθυμιάσεις !?!?
και α) χαλάει η μπαταρια β) εως και κόβεται το καλώδιο και οι πόλοι απο την οξείδωση

αναρωτιάιμαι λοιπον τι τάση πρέπε ινα βγάζει επανω στους πόλους κατα τη λςιτουργία
το μέτρησα με πολύμετρο και είδα μεχρι 14βολτ και αμα ημουν πανω και πσιλοέτρεχα
(οπως παντα) μέγιστο 14,2 είναι σωστά ξέρει κανείς τίποτα

----------


## gsmaster

Μια χαρά είναι η τάση.
Αν αλλάξεις μπαταρία και καλώδια πάλι τα ίδια κάνει? Μήπως παίρνει νερό απο κάπου? Λαστιχάκι στις αναθυμιάσεις βάζεις για να φεύγουν τα υγρά μακρυά? Τι μπαταρία χρησιμοποιέις? την κλσσική με τα καπάκια για να βάλεις υγρά ή ξηρών στοιχείων?

Στο κάτω κάτω, κάλυψε τους πόλους με γράσσο για να μην οξειδώνονται, dirty but working

----------


## nikoskourtis

Σωστη ταση ειναι. Σε 12 βολτο μηχανακι εννοειται. Εκει στα 14 ειναι και στα αυτοκινητα.
Οι πρασινιλες σημαινουν χημικη αντιδραση. Η μπαταρια ομως τις αναθυμιασεις δε τις βγαζει εκει μεσα στο κουτακι της. Εχει ενα λαστιχακι που βγαινει κατω απο το μηχανακι ωστε να μην πεφτουν υγρα και αναθυμιασεις πανω στο μηχανακι. Υπαρχει το λαστιχακι αυτο; 
Απο κει και περα για να γινεται χημικη αντιδραση τι αλλο να υποθεσω; Μηπως οι πολλοι της μπαταριας δεν ειναι απο το σωστο υλικο; Τα διαφορα μεταλλα αντιδρουν μεταξυ τους. Βεβαιως θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα (η εταιρια δε θα εβαζε υλικο που αντιδραει με το μολυβδο των πολων της μπαταριας)  εκτος και καποιος σου αλλαξε τους πολλους.
Επισης να  καθαρισεις μεχρι που να γυαλισουν απο σκουριες οι πολοι της μπαταριας και οι πολοι στα ακρα των καλωδιων (με σμυριδοπανο ή γυαλοχαρτο ή λιμα αν βολευει). Μετα βαλε βαζελινη ή γρασο στους πολους της μπαταριας και στους πολους στα ακρα των καλωδιων. Προστατευει πολυ απο οξειδωσεις.

----------


## plouf

> Μια χαρά είναι η τάση.
> Αν αλλάξεις μπαταρία και καλώδια πάλι τα ίδια κάνει? Μήπως παίρνει νερό απο κάπου? Λαστιχάκι στις αναθυμιάσεις βάζεις για να φεύγουν τα υγρά μακρυά? Τι μπαταρία χρησιμοποιέις? την κλσσική με τα καπάκια για να βάλεις υγρά ή ξηρών στοιχείων?
> 
> Στο κάτω κάτω, κάλυψε τους πόλους με γράσσο για να μην οξειδώνονται, dirty but working



εως αλλάξει 4 μπαταρίες σε 2 χρόνια οι δθο πρωτες φουσκωσαν (και εχαναν υγρο απο το φουσκωνα ανοιξαν)
και οι 2 τελευταίες με τις πρασινίλες

αυτό με το νερό που ενοέις να μπήκε ??? γιατι καθε φορά που το πλένω
δεν παιρνει μπρος (καπου μπαινει νερο αλλα που ουτε αυτό το βρίσκουν)
και κανει πολλές προσπαθειες (5-10 λεπτα) με τη μίζα για να πάρει (νερο στο μπυζι !!?)

σωληνάκι υπάρχει ναι και βγαίνει έξω 

μπαταρίες υγρων στοιχείων έχω οι 3 πρώτες ήταν αυτες που δίνει κανονικά η peugeot και τελαιταία
μια με ένα ταυρο !?

----------


## hlektrologos000

οτι σου ειπαν τα αλλα παιδια +......

Μηπως βαζεις μικροτερες μπαταριες σε αμπερωρια...?   *εχει σημασια* .
αν οχι....
Αυτο που λες οτι σου κανει μοιαζει με προβλημα στον ανορθωτη. ισως να κραταει την ταση κατα την φορτιση στα σωστα επιπεδα 13-14volt αλλα μαλον δεν βλεπει οτι η μπαταρια εχει γεμισει με αμπερ και συνεχιζει να της στελνει ρευμα με αποτελεσμα να βραζει η μπαταρια συνεχως και να οξειδωνετε τοσο γρηγορα.

Απο εμπειρια ...καποτε ειχε ενας φιλος ενα RD350 και ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα νομιζε οτι φταιει ο ανορθωτης ,αλλα στην δικη του περιπτωση δεν εφταιγε ο ανορθωτης αλλα το οτι ειχε μικρη μπαταρια σε αμπερωρια .το διαπιστωσαμε οταν παρατηρησε οτι την νυχτα που ειχε αναμενα τα φωτα δεν την εβραζε αφου υπηρχε καταναλωση  :Exclamation:  ..μεχρι να αλαξει μπαταρια κυκλοφορουσε νυχτα μερα με τα φωτα αναμενα(για να υπαρχει καταναλωση) για να μην υπερφορτιζετε η μπαταρια...

*Το εξαρτημα ανορθωτης στα μηχανακια δεν κανει μονο την ανορθωση απο τις πομπινες (δυναμο) και να κραταει την ταση φορτισις στο σωστο επιπεδο αλλα ανιχνευει και ποτε εχει γεμισει η μπαταρια για να σταματησει να στελνει αμπερ..*

Με λιγα λογια στην περιπτωση σου ή η μπαταρια σου ειναι μικρη σε αμπερωρια και ο ανορθωτης φυσικα συνεχιζει να στελνει αμπερ μεχρι να ανιχνευσει οτι εχει γεμισει(αυτο βεβαια δεν θα συμβει ποτε αν π.χ η μπαταρια σου ειναι 30Ah  και ο ανoρθωτης ειναι σχεδιασμενος να κοβει στα 35Ah)  ή εχει προβλημα ο ανορθωτης σου εφοσον βαζεις την σωστη μπαταρια σε αμπερωρια συμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστη.

----------


## plouf

> οτι σου ειπαν τα αλλα παιδια +......
> 
> Μηπως βαζεις μικροτερες μπαταριες σε αμπερωρια...?   *εχει σημασια* .
> αν οχι....
> Αυτο που λες οτι σου κανει μοιαζει με προβλημα στον ανορθωτη. ισως να κραταει την ταση κατα την φορτιση στα σωστα επιπεδα 13-14volt αλλα μαλον δεν βλεπει οτι η μπαταρια εχει γεμισει με αμπερ και συνεχιζει να της στελνει ρευμα με αποτελεσμα να βραζει η μπαταρια συνεχως και να οξειδωνετε τοσο γρηγορα.
> 
> Απο εμπειρια ...καποτε ειχε ενας φιλος ενα RD350 και ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα νομιζε οτι φταιει ο ανορθωτης ,αλλα στην δικη του περιπτωση δεν εφταιγε ο ανορθωτης αλλα το οτι ειχε μικρη μπαταρια σε αμπερωρια .το διαπιστωσαμε οταν παρατηρησε οτι την νυχτα που ειχε αναμενα τα φωτα δεν την εβραζε αφου υπηρχε καταναλωση  ..μεχρι να αλαξει μπαταρια κυκλοφορουσε νυχτα μερα με τα φωτα αναμενα(για να υπαρχει καταναλωση) για να μην υπερφορτιζετε η μπαταρια...
> 
> *Το εξαρτημα ανορθωτης στα μηχανακια δεν κανει μονο την ανορθωση απο τις πομπινες (δυναμο) και να κραταει την ταση φορτισις στο σωστο επιπεδο αλλα ανιχνευει και ποτε εχει γεμισει η μπαταρια για να σταματησει να στελνει αμπερ..*
> ...



η μπαταρία είανι σωστή (ειναι η εργοστασιακή) αυτο που λές για τον ανορθώτη ειναι το ποιο λογικό 
θα το τους το πω στ οσερβις αν και αμφιβάλω αν θα κάνουν τιποτα...
πρπ σε αυτο ειναι συνεχως ανοικτα τα φώτα (δεν μπορεις να τα κλεισιες) ως ποτε υπαρχει κατανάλωση)

----------


## hlektrologos000

> πρπ σε αυτο ειναι συνεχως ανοικτα τα φώτα (δεν μπορεις να τα κλεισιες) ως ποτε υπαρχει κατανάλωση)



Ισως η δικη σου καταναλωση να ειναι μικροτερη  απο το παραπανω που στελνει ο ανωρθωτης και ετσι παλι να συνεχιζετε η υπερφωρτωση.

----------


## DT200

Θα συμφωνήσω στα σίγουρα με τον hlektrologos000 στο ότι είναι ο ανορθωτής-αυτόματος και σου συνιστώ 
ανεπιφύλακτα να τον αγοράσεις και να τον περάσεις μόνος σου , είναι πολύ εύκολο , μία φύσα είναι.

Επίσης σου συνιστώ να αλλάξεις μάστορα  !!!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Θα συμφωνήσω στα σίγουρα με τον hlektrologos000 στο ότι είναι ο ανορθωτής-αυτόματος και σου συνιστώ 
> ανεπιφύλακτα να τον αγοράσεις και να τον περάσεις μόνος σου , είναι πολύ εύκολο , μία φύσα είναι.
> 
> Επίσης σου συνιστώ να αλλάξεις μάστορα  !!!



 :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## gsmaster

Οι περισσότεροι μηχανικοί μοτοσυκλετών δεν πολυασχολούνται με τα ηλεκτρικά, είτε γιατι δεν ξέρουν είτε γιατί βαριούνται. Άλλαξε μάστορα.

Για το ότι δεν παίρνει μπροστά όταν το πλένεις, μήπως πέφτει νερό στο φίλτρο αέρα? προσπάθησε να μην ρίχνεις νερό σε εκείνο το σημείο ή τύλιξε το με μια σακούλα.

----------


## homo mathematicus

> Οι περισσότεροι μηχανικοί μοτοσυκλετών δεν πολυασχολούνται με τα ηλεκτρικά, είτε γιατι δεν ξέρουν είτε γιατί βαριούνται. Άλλαξε μάστορα.
> 
> Για το ότι δεν παίρνει μπροστά όταν το πλένεις, μήπως πέφτει νερό στο φίλτρο αέρα? προσπάθησε να μην ρίχνεις νερό σε εκείνο το σημείο ή τύλιξε το με μια σακούλα.



Πλαστική ή χάρτινη?  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## Danza

μηπως πανε νερα στην "πιπα" του μπουζι και κρατάει υγρασια εκει πέρα?? και στο φιλτρο αέρα μηπως έχει τρυπίσει και πάνε νερα μεσα....???   :Shocked:

----------


## gsmaster

Για να μην πάνε τα νερά, χάρτινη σακούλα θα του πρότεινα..... πλαστική ενοείται... νάυλον

----------


## MHTSOS

Κάνει πολύ καλό να ψεκάσεις όλες τις φύσες και την πίπα του μπουζί με αντισκωριακό ή καλύτερα με WD40. Απομακρύνει την υγρασία και σε βάθος χρόνου δεν αφήνει τις επαφές να οξειδωθούν. Την μηχανή του αμαξιού μου την πλένω μόνος μου με πιεστικό και δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει ποτέ πρόβλημα. Όσο για τις μπαταρίες που σου χαλάνε μου ακούγεται σαν υπερφόρτιση όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω.

----------


## homo mathematicus

> Για να μην πάνε τα νερά, χάρτινη σακούλα θα του πρότεινα..... πλαστική ενοείται... νάυλον



Μια πλάκα έκανα....    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nikoskourtis

Ρε gsmaster τι γίνεται; ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα γράφουμε χωρίς να το ξέρουμε;

Όταν πλανουμε ενα μηχανακι δε ριχνουμε νερο παντου. Προσεχουμε λιγο τα ηλεκτρικα και το φιλτρο αερα.

Εχω ενα Honda μηχανακι και οταν βγαλω τη μπαταρια παρατηρω οτι στους πολους με το μηχανακι σε λειτουργια στελνει πολυ λιγα βολτ. Αν βαλω εναν πυκνωτη η ταση ανεβαινει. Αν βαλω τη μπαταρια παει μεχρι 14. Προφανως εχει καποιο κυκλωμα φορτισης που ανιχνευει την ταση της μπαταριας και οταν βρει οτι ειναι μικρη-ξεφορτιστη (π.χ 7 volt) δε στελνει 14 αλλα πιο λιγα ωστε να ειναι πιο ομαλη η φορτιση. Προφανως γι αυτο οταν βαλω πυκνωτη ανιχνευει στην αρχη ξεφορτιστο τον πυκνωτη και του στελνει λιγα βολτ και οταν φορτισει ο πυκνωτης του στελνει πιο πολλα ωστε να εχει παλι ομαλη φορτιση. 
Στο αυτοκινητο δε συμβαινει αυτο. Ειτε με μπαταρια, ειτε χωρις μπαταρια εχει 14 βολτ στους πολους με το αυτοκινητο στις 1000 στροφες και πανω. Προφανως στο αυτοκινητο το κυκλωμα ειναι πιο απλο. Δηλαδη φορτιζει με σταθερη ταση 14 βολτ τη μπαταρια.  Εχω παρατηρησει οτι στα αυτοκινητα οι μπαταριες κρατανε τουλαχιστον 5 χρονια ενω στα μηχανακια πολυ λιγο. Γιατι λοιπον δεν εχουν και τα μηχανακια μια σταθερη ταση 14 βολτ να φορτιζει η μπαταρια και να μη δημιουργουνται προβληματα; Μηπως ειναι μαλακιες των κατασκευαστων για να εχουμε πιο συχνες ζημιες;
Θυμαμαι και στα 50 αρια παπακια που αν χαλαγε η μπαταρια και παταγες πολυ γκαζι σου εκαιγε ολα τα λαμπακια  (ανεβαζε ταση πολυ παραπανω απ το κανονικο).

----------


## gsmaster

Τα μηχανάκια δεν κινούνται όσο τα αυτοκίνητα. (πχ το χειμώνα) και η μπαταρία τους είναι πολύ πιο μικρή, και το δυναμό πιο μικρό...

Εγώ έχω παπί honda 50αρι χωρίς μίζα και έχω να αλλάξω μπαταρία πάνω απο 3-4 χρόνια, Γενικά δεν μου χρειάζεται, μόνο για το στοπ τα φλάς και την κόρνα είναι. Άντε και για το λαμπάκι Ν, αλλά και πάλι όλα αυτά δουλεύουν και χωρίς μπαταρία.

Για να μην καίγονται οι λάμπες στα παπιά κάπου βάζεις μια βατική αντίσταση και μετα είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## hlektrologos000

> , Γενικά δεν μου χρειάζεται, μόνο για το στοπ τα φλάς και την κόρνα είναι. Άντε και για το λαμπάκι Ν, αλλά και πάλι όλα αυτά δουλεύουν και χωρίς μπαταρία.



μηπως κανεις λαθος .?     χωρις μπαταρια μονο στοπ και φωτα αν θυμαμε καλα εχεις.

----------


## DT200

> Εχω ενα Honda μηχανακι και οταν βγαλω τη μπαταρια παρατηρω οτι στους πολους με το μηχανακι σε λειτουργια στελνει πολυ λιγα βολτ. Αν βαλω εναν πυκνωτη η ταση ανεβαινει.



Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι το ρυθμιστικό κύκλωμα από το μηχανάκι δεν φιλτράρει το εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα(σταθεροποίηση)  
από το μανιατό (δυναμό) αλλά το κάνει μόνο DC με ανόρθωση , δηλαδή έχει και εναλλασσόμενη συνιστώσα μέσα , 
αυτές οι μπαταρίες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να διαχειριστούν τέτοια ρεύματα .
Η απάντηση στο φαινόμενο αυτό είναι ότι το πολύμετρο μπερδεύεται και δεν γράφει σωστά , μία ποιο προσεγγιστική 
μέτρηση είναι να το μετρήσεις με την AC κλίμακα ,
Αλλά πάλι ψέματα θα λέει (λόγο ότι έχει και DC χαρακτήρα η μέτρηση) και το πολύμετρο εμφανίζει το αποτέλεσμα 
αφού κάνει την πράξη Vmax*0.707=ACrms
Βάζοντας εσύ τον πυκνωτή , ο πυκνωτής φορτίζετε με την τάση κορυφής και η τάση φαινομενικά μεγαλώνει. 







> Στο αυτοκινητο δε συμβαινει αυτο. Ειτε με μπαταρια, ειτε χωρις μπαταρια εχει 14 βολτ στους πολους με το αυτοκινητο στις 1000 στροφες και πανω. Προφανως στο αυτοκινητο το κυκλωμα ειναι πιο απλο. Δηλαδη φορτιζει με σταθερη ταση 14 βολτ τη μπαταρια.




Στο αυτοκίνητο έχουμε τριφασική γεννήτρια και όχι μονοφασική (παπί) με αποτέλεσμα μία ποιο σταθερή λειτουργία, επίσης οι ελάχιστες καταναλώσεις είναι μεγαλύτερες και αυτό βοηθάει στον περιορισμό της υπέρτασης .
Αν όμως και πάλι βάλουμε ένα παλμογράφο θα παρατηρήσουμε  τάσης πάνω από το επιτρεπτό που δεν πρόλαβε ο αυτόματος να κόψει .
Θα σου πρότεινα να μην αφαιρέσεις ποτέ την μπαταρία σε αυτοκίνητο με ηλεκτρονικά βοηθήματα (ψεκασμού ,υπολογιστή ταξιδίου, κλιματισμό κ.α.)






> Θυμαμαι και στα 50 αρια παπακια που αν χαλαγε η μπαταρια και παταγες πολυ γκαζι σου εκαιγε ολα τα λαμπακια  (ανεβαζε ταση πολυ παραπανω απ το κανονικο).




Εκείνη την εποχή το μανιατό (δυναμό) τα έδινε όλα για όλα στο κύκλωμα και μόνο η μπαταρία έκανε τον περιορισμό απορροφώντας το επιπλέον ρεύμα,
Όσο για τα φώτα διασταύρωσης αυτά είχαν μία έξτρα βατική αντίσταση για προστασία.

Συγνώμη για την πολυλογία μου

EDIT: Πως στο διάολο γίνετε σωστά η παράθεση ?

----------


## nikoskourtis

Δεν εχει προβλημα το αυτοκινητο χωρις μπαταρια. Την εχω αφαιρεσει πολλες φορες εν λειτουργια απο πολλα αυτοκινητα. Το αυτοκινητο τη μπαταρια τη χρειαζεται μονο για την εκκινηση. Θεωρω οτι εχει πληρες κυκλωμα σταθεροποιησης. 
Απορω γιατι τα μηχανακια δεν εχουν ενα κυκλωματακι σταθεροποιησης με παλμοτροφοδοτικο. Ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα θελει ενα ολοκληρωμενο (lt1070 ή κατι παρομοιο) +2 πυκνωτες + 1 πηνειο. Πανευκολο και πολυ φθηνο για μια εταιρια. Απορω επισης γιατι τα φωτα στα παπακια δουλευουν απο αλλο κυκλωμα του δυναμο κι οχι απο τη μπαταρια οπως στα αυτοκινητα (να μην πεφτει το φως στο ρελαντι και σου σπαει τα νευρα). Μη μου πει καποιος οτι θα πεσει η μπαταρια με 20 watt λαμπακι. Tωρα τελευταια βλεπω οτι κατι παει να γινει με καποια καινουρια μηχανακια. Πιστευω οτι ειναι πολιτικη των εταιριων ωστε να μειωνουν το κοστος και παραλληλα να θες τον ειδικο για να σου επισκευαζει ενα προβλημα. Πολυ μπερδεμενες καταστασεις τα μηχανακια και σιγα τα κυκλωματα που εχουν. Φωτα, φλας, στοπ, μιζα, κορνα, αναφλεξη.

----------


## dal_kos

> EDIT: Πως στο διάολο γίνετε σωστά η παράθεση ?



[οfftopic]
Πρεπει να βαζεις [quote] ή [quote="onoma_xristi"] στην αρχη και στο τελος (/quote] [αντι για "(" βαλε "[" ] για να κανεις παραθεση
[/offtopic]

----------


## DT200

> Δεν εχει προβλημα το αυτοκινητο χωρις μπαταρια. Την εχω αφαιρεσει πολλες φορες εν λειτουργια απο πολλα αυτοκινητα. Το αυτοκινητο τη μπαταρια τη χρειαζεται μονο για την εκκινηση. Θεωρω οτι εχει πληρες κυκλωμα σταθεροποιησης.



Για να υπάρχει σταθεροποίηση  είμαι απαραίτητος τουλάχιστον  ένας πυκνωτής , όποιος έχει βρει πυκνωτή σε αυτοκίνητο (όχι για τις πλατίνες δεν πιάνετε ) να μας το πει .
Σε τυχών ερώτημα γιατί δεν καίγονται το ηλεκτρονικά μέρη η απάντηση είναι ότι οι κατασκευαστές σχηματίζουν τροφοδοτικά μέσα στους εγκεφάλους , αλλά μην το διακινδυνεύετε ! 



Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε dal kos

----------


## nikoskourtis

Καταρχην το αυτοκινητο εχει εναλλακτηρα (τριφασικο). Ομως αυτο που λεμε δυναμο στο αυτοκινητο δε βγαζει τριφασικο εξω. Βγαζει μονοφασικο συνεχες. Δηλαδη η τριφασικη γεφυρα και οι πυκνωτες ειναι μεσα στο περιβλημα του δυναμο. Δεν εχω ανοιξει δυναμο να δω αλλα εχω χρησιμοποιησει ενα απο παλιο LADA σαν γεννητρια και μου βγαζει συνεχες 14 βολτ σταθερα. Κραταω μια επιφυλαξη ως προς το αν μπορει να δημιουργηθει προβλημα. Δηλαδη αν βγαλεις τη μπαταρια και ανεβασεις στροφες στο αυτοκινητο χωρις καταναλωσεις (σβηστα φωτα, ηχοσυστημα κτλ) τοτε ισως να βγαλει υψηλες τασεις ο εναλλακτηρας και να σου καψει και το κυκλωμα σταθεροποιησης και περιορισμου (προφανως καποιο παλμοτροφοδοτικο). Με φορτιο δε νομιζω να εχει προβλημα ακομα και σε υψηλες στροφες (π.χ. αναμενα φωτα). 100 % δε μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος. Αλλα σε οσα αυτοκινητα το εχω κανει δεν εχουν προβλημα.

----------


## DT200

αυτά που λες είναι αποδεκτά ,
Αλλά θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι , υπάρχει χώρος για πυκνωτές μέσα στο ‘δυναμό’ ?
Σε περίπτωση βλάβης του δυναμό που θα φτάσει η τάση ?
Και από ρεύμα , έχει τόσο ώστε να κάνει τρύπες στο αυτοκίνητο (από 80 Α έως 150 Α) σε κανονική λειτουργία.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι η τάση είναι ανάλογη της ταχύτητας περιστροφής 
Και ότι έχει σίγουρα 15 βολτ στις 850 στροφές (αφού φορτίζει την μπαταρία) 
Κάποιος μου έλεγε ότι για πλάκα φτάνει 100 βολτ.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Μα δε διαφωνουμε. Εννοειται δε θα βγαλεις τη μπαταρια και θα πας ταξιδι. Απλα κι εγω το εχω κανει 2-3 φορες απλα για δοκιμη και διαπιστωσα οτι τα αυτοκινητα δουλευαν μια χαρα με ταση 14 βολτ στους πολους οπως δηλαδη και με τη μπαταρια. Στις 700-800 στροφες που ειναι το ρελαντι  το αυτοκινητο βγαζει γυρω στα 12 βολτ. Στις 6000 λογικο ειναι να βγαλει πανω απο 100 βολτ (η ταση ειναι αναλογη της ταχυτητας περιστροφης).

Θα μπορουσε να ειναι και στα μηχανακια ομως ετσι. Δηλαδη 14 σταθερα στη μπαταρια και ολες οι καταναλωσεις απο κει. Οποτε θα ειχες φωτα και με σβηστο μηχανακι ωστε να μην πεσει πανω σου καποιος αν σταματησεις για λιγο σε μια ακρη, δε θα ανεβοκατεβαινε η σταθμη στις χαμηλες στροφες (π.χ κινηση στην πολη), θα ηταν πιο απλα τα κυκλωματα αφου δε θα ειχε αλλο  πηνειο στο δυναμο για τα φωτα, αλλο για τη φορτιση της μπαταριας.
Στο μηχανακι παραδοξως τα εχουν κανει ολα πιο πολυπλοκα απ το αυτοκινητο. Και δεν καταλαβαινω τι νοημα εχει ολο αυτο το μπλεξιμο που κανουν. Για να βρεις μια βλαβη πρεπει να παιδευτεις πολυ.
Ακομα χειροτερα την εποχη των 50 κυβικων ηταν δουλεια σοβαρων εταιριων τα ηλεκτρικα απο εκεινα τα μηχανακια; Δηλαδη μολις χαλαγε η μπαταρια (καθε χειμωνα αφου δεν το κυκλοφορουσαμε) να καιγονται ολες οι λαμπες; Δεν μπορουσαν να βαλουν ενα regulator να μην ανεβαινει η ταση; Εστω μονο ενα τρανζιστορ με μια zener.

----------


## PCMan

Δεν ξέρω απο πού παίρνει νερά αλλα μου φαίνεται οτι ξέρω γιατί οι μπαταρίες φούσκωναν




> γιατι καθε φορά που το πλένω δεν παιρνει μπρος και κανει πολλές προσπαθειες *(5-10 λεπτα)* με τη μίζα για να πάρει




A πρώτο μου ποστ  :Very Happy:

----------


## athalex

Στο αυτοκίνητο και να βγάλεις την μπαταρία καθώς δουλεύει δεν έχει κανένα μα κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το δυναμό κρατάει την τάση σταθερά στα 14 και κάτι βολτ που είναι σχεδιασμένο.
 Αν περιστρέψεις το δυναμό χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένο πουθενά δεν πρόκριτε να σου δώσει ρεύμα
Και αυτό γιατί δεν έχεις δώσει διέγερση.
Για να σου βγάλει ρεύμα πρέπει να δώσεις τάση 12 βολτ (μπαταρία) και μετά αρχίζει και λειτουργεί.
Έχει εσωτερικά του κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης όπως όλες οι 3 φασικές γεννήτριες το οποίο ελέγχει συνέχεια την τάση εξόδου και το φορτίο και την αναπροσαρμόζει.
Οι εγκέφαλοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα για να καούν γιατί ειδικά η BOSCH τους έχει σχεδιάσει να δουλεύουν και στα 12 και στα 24 .Δηλαδή βλέπουμε ότι ο ίδιος ο εγκέφαλος μπαίνει και σε ΙΧ και σε φορτηγό.
Στα παπάκια τα HONDA  το δυναμό που έχει παράγει 3 τάσεις. 1 για την μπαταρία 2 για τον πολλαπλασιαστή 3 για τα φώτα. Και αυτό γιατί τα χρόνια τότε ήταν δύσκολα ,λεφτά δεν υπήρχαν στην χωρά του ανατέλλοντος ηλίου και έπρεπε να  κατασκευαστεί ένα παπάκι με μικρή κατανάλωση φθηνά ανταλλακτικά και  όχι πολλές ζημιές (άρα όχι πολύπλοκο).  Αν από μια μπαταρία το παπάκι έμενε στον τόπο τότε δεν θα ήταν αυτό που ήθελαν.
Στις τωρινές μοτο όλα λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με την λειτουργία του αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## DT200

Θα σου φέρω ένα παράδειγμα και θα ήθελα να είσαι ειλικρινείς
Αν κάποιος σου έλεγε να βγάλεις την μπαταρία σου και να κυκλοφορήσεις 5 ώρες  με μικτή οδήγηση ,
Θα το έκανες ?
 Υ.Γ. το αυτοκίνητο να είναι νέας τεχνολογίας όχι κάποιο πλατινοφόρο.

----------


## athalex

Αν το μήνυμα σου αναφέρετε σε μένα θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις.
Μια βλάβη που παθαίνουν οι μπαταρίες είναι και ότι κόβουν στοιχείο εσωτερικά.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει συνέχεια ανάμεσα στα 6 στοιχεία της μπαταρίας.
Είναι τελικά σαν να μην έχεις μπαταρία;;;;;;;
Τα επαγγελματικά  αυτοκίνητα φέρουν ηλεκτρονικά βοηθήματα από το 1989.
Εγκεφάλους χαλασμένους  (όχι ότι δεν παίρνει μπροστά ο κινητήρας )  άντε να έχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου καμιά 10 . 
Παρά πολύ εγκέφαλοι τοποθετούνται και σε 12 και σε 24 και είναι οι ίδιοι.
Υπολειτουργούν κάτω από τα 9 βολτ(εμφανίζουν παρά πολλές βλάβες που όμως δεν υφίστανται)

----------


## DT200

Όταν κόβετε κάποιο στοιχείο ή όταν βραχυκυκλώνει , το στοιχείο αυτό  απλά δεν συμμετέχει , δηλαδή από 13,8 βολτ πέφτει π.χ στα 12 βολτ και αυτό παρέχει μία ασφάλεια στο αυτοκίνητο .
δεν έχω συναντήσει ποτέ μπαταρία που να παρουσιάζει διακοπή στο κύκλωμα της (0 βολτ στους πόλους)
Δεν ξέρω αν το έχω μεταφέρει σωστά , αλλά αυτό που λέω ότι είναι επικίνδυνο , είναι ότι τα pic  που δημιουργούνται από το ‘δυναμό’ θα τα  απορροφήσει  η μπαταρία , αν δεν υπάρχει μπαταρία πού θα πάνε? .
Αυτά . δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να προσθέσω

----------


## athalex

Σε αυτό που λες κάνεις λάθος γιατί τα στοιχεία είναι σε σειρά.
Άρα αν κοπεί ένα τότε η μπαταρία είναι άχρηστη.
Επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί με τις ηλεκτρογεννήτριες (σκάφη) όλες έχουν ένα κύκλωμα ελέγχου ίδιο περίπου με αυτό που έχει το δυναμό μέσα.
Και εκεί ποτέ δεν έχουν προβλήματα .

----------


## moutoulos

> Όταν κόβετε κάποιο στοιχείο ή όταν βραχυκυκλώνει , το στοιχείο αυτό  απλά δεν συμμετέχει, 
> δηλαδή από 13,8 βολτ πέφτει π.χ στα 12 βολτ ...



Οχι λάθος, ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Αλέξης, έχουμε διακοπή, καθότι όπως είπε είναι σε σειρά 
και όχι παράλληλα.
Στο λέω γιατί μου έχει τύχει δυο φορές στο αυτοκίνητο ...

----------


## hlektrologos000

1)οταν λεμε κοβετε στοιχειο δεν σημενει αυτο οτι κοπηκε μαχαιρι και τελειωσε...ισως να εχεις ρευμα αρκετο για ενα ραδιοφωνο αλλα να μη φτανει ουτε για πλακα για την μιζα.

2) ΕΙπαν καποια παιδια ( δεν γραφω ονοματα γιατι δεν ειναι κατι προσωπικο) οτι χωρις μπαταρια το αυτοκινητο δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα.  εχω ενα manual για ενα golf που ειχα 89" μοντελο και λεει  μεσα σε καμια περιπτωση μην αφησετε το αυτοκινητο να λειτουργει χωρις μπαταρια ....δηλ οι γερμανοι που το εγραψαν αυτο το εγραψαν ετσι για πλακα...?  Σιγουρα ασχοληθηκαν  επιστημονες.. ωρες  με το θεμα για να καταληξουν σε αυτο το συμπερασμα.  το οτι δεν εχουν παθει  κατι  αμαξια που εχω -εχετε βαλει να λειτουργησουν χωρις μπαταρια δεν τους  αναιρει και ουτε πιστευω οτι πρεπει να τους αμφισβητουμε.  ( το ολο θεμα μου θυμιζει ενα αλλο ποστ που ολοι εχουμε διαβασει, για την σωστη πολικοτητα των ηχειων που και εκει παλι οι επιστημονες που εβαλαν πανω στα ηχεια + και -  παλι το εβαλαν για χαβαλε.)

Υ.Γ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ αν ημουν λιγο επιθετικος .....

----------


## Danza

Ενα δυναμό δεν μπορει να κρατησει μονο του κινητήρα, φωτα, ηχοσυστηματα κλπ κλπ. η μπαταρία κανει όλη την δουλεία και το δυναμό την βοηθάει και παράλληλα την φορτίζει.. θυμαμαι παλιοτερα ειχαμε ενα kawasaki και δεν είχε μπαταρία. απλά μια μανιβέλα να το βάλεις μπροστά και τα φώτα, κορνα κλπ λειτουργούσαν οταν λειτουργούσε κ ο κινητήρας. είχε γεννήτρια η μεγάλο δυναμό αν θυμαμαι καλα..

----------


## athalex

DANZA αυτά που λες το ένα αναιρεί το άλλο.
Από την μια λες ότι η μπαταρία τα κάνει όλα και από την άλλη ότι το δυναμό ανάβει τα φώτα .
Η μπαταρία είναι μόνο για να βάλεις μπροστά και τίποτα άλλο. Και το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν τώρα οι κατασκευαστές είναι ότι το δυναμό δεν αρκεί πια για τις καταναλώσεις και γι αυτό το λόγω σε λίγα χρονιά τα αυτοκίνητα θα είναι 42 βολτ.
Και το δυναμό θα ενσωματωθεί στο βολάν και θα εκτελεί και χρέη μίζας (δεν τα βγάζω από το κεφάλι μου. οι εταιρίες τα λένε)

----------


## nikoskourtis

Ειναι πολυ πιθανο και απορω γιατι υπαρχει ακομα ξεχωριστη μιζα και δυναμο.
Το δυναμο του αυτοκινητου καλυπτει ολες τις καταναλωσεις υπο φυσιολογικες συνθηκες. Οταν λεω φυσιολογικες εννοω να μην εχεις κανει υπερβολες. Δηλαδη ενας φιλος μου εχει βαλει ηχοσυσημα μερικων KW και οταν το ανοιγει τεραμα γονατιζει η ταση του αυτοκινητου  (γκαζομενο) στα 10 βολτ. Αν το αφησει πολυ ωρα παει η μπαταρια. Αυτο ομως δεν ειναι φυσιολογικη λειτουργια. Η σωστη σχεδιαση ειναι το δυναμο του αυτοκινητου να καλυπτει ολα τα φορτια και μαλιστα να περισευει ισχυς και για τη φορτιση της μπαταριας. Αν ειναι εν κινησει να περνεις ρευμα για τα φορτια απ τη μπαταρια τοτε πρεπει να σταματας καθε τοσο να κλεινεις ολες τις καταναλωσεις και να γκαζωνεις για να φορτισει η μπαταρια.

Οι μπαταριες εχουν στοιχεια σε σειρα. Αν χαλασει καποιο στοιχειο τοτε χανεις 2 βολτ. Το χειροτερο ομως ειναι οτι μεγαλωνει πολυ η εσωτερικη αντισταση της μπαταριας και συγκεκριμενα στο στοιχειο που χαλασε. Οποτε δε μπορει να δωσει μεγαλο ρευμα η μπαταρια. Το αυτοκινητο δεν παθαινει τιποτα χωρις μπαταρια. Αναθεωρω λιγο την αποψη μου παραπανω και συμπληρωνω οτι αν γινει στραβη με το δυναμο και χαλασει ο σταθεροποιητης στα 14 βολτ τοτε την εβαψες αν βγαλει 100 βολτ. Η μπαταρια δε θα αποροφησει τιποτα. φαντασου να χαλασει ο σταθεροποιητης και να βγαλει το δυναμο 100 βολτ στη μπαταρια. Το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι να εκραγει η μπαταρια και συνεπως η ταση θα μεινει στα 100 βολτ. Θεωρω οτι δε μπορει να συμβει κατι τετοιο γιατι οσα χαλασμενα δυναμο εχω δει απλα βγαζουν μηδεν στη εξοδο. Δηλαδη υπαρχει δικλειδα ασφαλειας ωστε αν χαλασει να μη βγαλει 100 αλλα να μηδενισει. Ενας πολυ απλος τροπος να το πετυχεις (γενικα μιλαω) ειναι με μετασχηματιστη. Δηλαδη με ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο με μετασχηματιστη πετυχαινεις και σταθεροποιηση στα 14 και αν γινει σταβη θα κοπουν οι παλμοι οποτε στο δευτερευον θα εχεις μηδεν.
Γενικα οι καλες και σωστες τροφοδοσιες-τροφοδοτικα πρεπει να ακολουθουνε αυτη την αρχη. Δηλαδη αν υπαρξει βλαβη να μηδενιστει η ταση κι οχι να παει πανω απ το κανονικο. Φανταστειτε ενα  παλμοτροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη να χαλασει και να στειλει  200 βολτ στην εξοδο. Εκτος οτι θα τα κανει ολα καρβουνο υπαρχει κινδυνος να πεθανει και κοσμος. Θα ηταν ανοητο απο εναν γνωστο κατασκευαστη αυτοκινητου να βαλει δυναμο που οταν υποστει βλαβη να στελνει 100 βολτ στο αυτοκινητο και να σου κανει 5000 ευρω ζημια απο ενα δυναμο.
Η μπαταρια ειναι για το ξεκινημα να διεγειρει το δυναμο οπως ειπε καποιος για να δημιουργηθει το αρχικο μαγνητικο πεδιο. Αν σπρωξεις το αυτοκινητο περνει και δουλευει κανονικα.
Οι εταιριες λενε γενικα μ@^@&()ες ή υπερβολες διοτι ο κοσμος δεν ξερει και ακολουθαει οτι του λενε.

Τα μηχανακια θα μπορουσαν να ειναι αυτονομα και χωρις να εχουν 3 τυλιγματα. Η αυτονομια οφειλεται στο μονημο μαγνητη του μανιατου (δε θελει διεγερση). Αν ειεα 1 τυλιγμα ή 3 ενωμενα παραλληλα τοτε θα ειχες και αυτονομια και 1 κυκλωμα αρα λιγοτερο μπερδεμα. Απλη διαδικασια ειναι και φθηνη. Πηνιο-ανορθωση-παλμοτροφοδοτικο-μπαταρια. Απο τη μπαταρια ολες οι καταναλωσεις.

----------


## dkatselas

Επειδη μιλάτε για μπαταριές θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό για να μην ανοίξω νέο θέμα. Πρόσφατα ένας φίλος που δουλεύει σε οδική βοήθεια πήγε να φορτίσει μια μπατάρια σε ένα αυτοκίνητό που είχε μείνει. όταν σύνδεσε τους πόλους τις μπαταρίασ του στή μπαταρία που είχε το πρόβλημα, αυτή έκανε έκρηξη με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστεί. Από την εταιρία του, είπαν στην επιθεώρηση εργασίας (εργατικό ατύχημα) ότι αυτό έγινε επειδή η μπαταρία ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να ρωτήσω αν μπορούσε με ένα πολύμετρο να μετρήσει και να καταλάβει  αν η μπαταρία ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Επειδη μιλάτε για μπαταριές θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό για να μην ανοίξω νέο θέμα. Πρόσφατα ένας φίλος που δουλεύει σε οδική βοήθεια πήγε να φορτίσει μια μπατάρια σε ένα αυτοκίνητό που είχε μείνει. όταν σύνδεσε τους πόλους τις μπαταρίασ του στή μπαταρία που είχε το πρόβλημα, αυτή έκανε έκρηξη με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστεί. Από την εταιρία του, είπαν στην επιθεώρηση εργασίας (εργατικό ατύχημα) ότι αυτό έγινε επειδή η μπαταρία ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να ρωτήσω αν μπορούσε με ένα πολύμετρο να μετρήσει και να καταλάβει  αν η μπαταρία ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη.
> Ευχαριστώ!



Μήπως έβαλε λάθος τα καλώδια στους πόλους, δηλαδή + της μίας με - της άλλης και - της μίας με + της άλλης; Επίσης μήπως ακούμπησε το + της μπαταρίας καταλάθος με το "σώμα";; Μήπως είπαν οτι είπαν στην επιθεώρηση για να καλύψουν την λαλακία του;;;  Σαφώς και μια βραχυκυκλωμένη μπαταρία μπορεί να προκαλέσει έκρηξη.
Εαν μπορείς να καταλάβεις εάν η μπαταρία είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη, νομίζω ότι δεν είναι απλό. Ας απαντήσουν οι γνώστες.

----------


## ianbandit

πρωτον αλλαζεις οπωσδήποτε μαστορα
2 πας σε άλλον και λες τρια πράγματα
 αλλαγη μπαταριας σε ξειρας ελλεγξε πρωτα αν ειδη εχεις ξειρας(χωρις σωληνάκι και ταπες για να βάζεις υγρα) για να μην φανεις κοτοπουλο
   αλλαγη ανορθωτή τον καλιτερο που υπαρχει για το μηχανακι 
      ελεγχος πηνίων οχι φτιάξιμο γιατι θα σε δαγκώσει σίγουρα
η αλλαγη στο εξάμινο μπαταρίας ειναι είδη τραβιγμένη δεν εχεις αμάξι μπορει να χρειάζεται αλλαγη και νωρίτερα 
η ταση της μπαταρίας που μετρας σε λειτουργια είναι ενδεικτικη για την φορτιση της οχι για την κατάστασή της 
      στην ουσια δηλ μετρας την κατασταση του ανορθωτή σου αν εχεις παντος 14,25 μαλλον ειναι πολα για ενα μηχανάκι αλλα πεζουν πολλα
          αν φωτα συνεχεια ανοικτα κυβικα κλπ
δεν πρεπει να ειναι πολυ μεγάλη γιατι θα σκαει ο ηλεκτρολυτης αλλα εξαρτατε και απο την χρηση που κάνεις στο μηχανάκι 
  τελος πες του για χωντρίτερα καλωδια αν εχεις κανα κινέζικο
  γράσσα και τετοια πραγματα αποφευγετα μηχανακι οδηγαμε οχι τρακτερ
 τελος στον μαστορα προσπαθεις να εισαι λακωνικος και με λιγα λογια και δεν του λες οτι το προβλημα δεν στο φτιαχνει κανενας γιατι
ουτε και αυτος θα στο φτιαξει και καλλο ειναι μπαταρια ανορθωτη καλωδια να τα πάρεις εσει και να τα πληρωσεις οτι ειναι ακτιβο σιγουρα
θα σου στοιχησει φθινοτερα με το χρονο.

----------


## soulhealer

παιδιά δεν παίζει ρόλο το πλύσιμο στο μηχανάκι επειδή του "καίει" τις μπαταρίες.
δηλαδή αν το αφήσει άπλητο θα σωθεί??   :Shocked:  
το πρόβλημά σου είναι στον ανορθωτή. μπορεί η τάση που μετράς να είναι 14V (13.2 είναι η ιδανική) αλλά προφανώς 
ξεχνάς κάτι πολύ βασικό. το 14V το μέτρησες στο ρελαντί. το μηχανάκι όμως δεν προχωρά στο ρελαντί. αν το μαρσάρεις μάλλον θα σου δίχνει περισσότερη τάση. πράγμα που δεν επιτρέπεται. άρα κοιτάς ανορθωτή  και σταθεροποιητή..

----------


## fireball

Είχα πρόβλημα με τα φώτα στο παπί, φωτίζουν πολύ λίγο ειδικά στο ρελαντί είναι σβηστά σχεδόν! Σήμερα μέτρησα πόση τάση έχει όταν δουλεύει και με το ζόρι όταν άνοιγα το γκάζι έφτανε τα 12,5V. Λέτε να φταίει το δυναμό; Πόσο εύκολο είναι να αλλαχτεί;

----------


## innova

Σε μια σύγχρονη (2010) μοτοσυκλέτα πολλών κυβικών (1300cc)  με πάντα αναμμένα φώτα και με καινούριο ανορθωτή (όχι λόγω βλάβης του παλιού), μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς αν φταίει η μπαταρία  όταν σε λειτουργία  δείχνει 14,5v αλλά μόλις ανάψει το βεντιλατέρ πέφτει στα 12,5v! ακόμη και μέχρι 5 χιλιάδες στροφές...?
Απ'όσα έχω διαβάσει καταλαβαίνω πως ο ανορθωτής έχει δυνατότητα να καλύψει τις βασικές ανάγκες της μοτο σε ρεύμα. Άρα αφού τα 12,5v μάλλον δεν είναι αρκετά για τις ανάγκες της μοτο, και αν ο ανορθωτής είναι οκ, φταίει η μπαταρία που δεν μπορεί να δεχθεί την φόρτιση που της προσφέρει ο ανορθωτής; (όπως πχ αν έχει πάθει βλάβη -όχι κάψιμο- ένα στοιχείο της.). 

Και αντίθετα, αν αλλάξεις την μπαταρία με άλλη σίγουρα καλή, και το ίδιο πρόβλημα παραμέναι, θα σημαίνει πως φταίει ο ανορθωτής ή υπάρχει και άλλος ύποπτος στο κύκλωμα;

----------


## Rx/Tx

Πιστεύω την τάση και στις δύο περιπτώσεις την μετράς πάνω στην μπαταρια.  Η τάση της εφ' όσον πρόκειται για καινούργια μοτό πρέπει να είναι από  13.8-14.4volts με τον κινητήρα σε λειτουργία. Ta 12.5 που μετράς κατ'  εμέ είναι η τάση της μπαταρίας χωρίς την βοήθεια του συστήματος  φόρτισης. Ακόμα , τι τάση εχεις στην μπαταρία σου με τον κινητήρα  κλειστό και δίχως καταναλώσεις? δλδ χωρίς το κλεδί σε θέση ΟΝ. Υποπτος  δεν είναι μόνο ο ανορθωτής αλλά και τα πηνία που βρίσκονται [δυστυχώς]  μέσα στον κινητήρα. Χοντρικά μπορείς να ''δεις'' την κατάσταση της  μπαταρίας σου οταν την συνδέσεις σε ενα φορτιστή και μετά απο μια αργή  φόρτιση με ρεύμα φόρτισης το 1/10 των Ah της , δλδ αν είναι 12V/ 10Ah  φόρτιση 1 Α για 10 ώρες , θα δεις οτι  το ρεύμα φόρτισης μηδενίζει.  Πρακτικά δεν μηδενίζει ποτέ αλλά πέφτει σημαντικά, ανάλογα με την  κατάστασή της και κάτω απο τα 50mA. Αυτό το ρεύμα που τελικά δεν θα  πέφτει άλλο είναι το ανάστροφο ρεύμα που την διαρρέει, και οταν  αφαιρεθεί ο φορτιστής η το σύστημα φόρτισης της μοτό ανάλογα την  ''ξεφορτίζει''. Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ:    http://www.electricalmoto.gr/Index_Gen.htm   και εδώ:   http://www.electricalmoto.gr/Index_Anor.htm

----------


## innova

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Rx/Tx!
Τις ενδείξεις τις παίρνω από τους πόλους της μπαταρίας, και τα 12,5v με τη μηχανή αναμμένη (και βεντιλατέρ σε λειτουργία)  μέχρι και 5.000rpm λογικά δεν είναι τα αντίστοιχα με τα 14,5v που δείχνει όταν το βεντιλατέρ δεν έχει ανάψει? :Unsure: 

Απ'ότι διάβασα αλλού, έχω μια διαφωνία με το ήλεκτρον: στο ότι ο ανορθωτής παράγει περισσευούμενη ενέργεια και γι'αυτό ζεσταίνεται όταν δεν την χρησιμοποιούμε...

ΥΓ. Επειδή η μηχανή δεν πολυκινείται, μπορεί με κλειστό διακόπτη να δείξει και 11,7v αν έχω μέρες να τη φορτίσω... (μια φορά δεν είχε αρκετό ρεύμα για να βάλω μπροστά... :Embarassed:  ).

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Απ'ότι διάβασα αλλού, έχω μια διαφωνία με το ήλεκτρον: στο ότι ο ανορθωτής παράγει περισσευούμενη ενέργεια και γι'αυτό ζεσταίνεται όταν δεν την χρησιμοποιούμε...



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, πώς παράγει περισσευούμενη ενέργεια? δεν είναι τροφοδοτικό... εξάλλου είναι ενα σύστημα φόρτισης μελετημένο και κατασκευασμένο απο κάποιον κατασκευαστή ο οποίος εγγυάται την σωστή και απροβλημάτιστη λειτουργία του. Αν δεν κατάλαβα κάτι εξήγησέ μου.





> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Rx/Tx!
> ΥΓ. Επειδή η  μηχανή δεν πολυκινείται, μπορεί με κλειστό διακόπτη να δείξει και 11,7v  ....



Αυτό το λένε απο την αρχή, μπαταρία είναι, τώρα η ψόφια είναι, η  αφόρτιστη. Οπότε την φορτίζεις με υπομονή όπως σου εγραψα πρίν, και μετά  την αφήνεις να ηρεμήσει, αν σε μια ημέρα η τάση της πέσει κάτω απο τα  12. κάτι Volt [12.5 για καινούργια] τότε είναι τελειωμένη.

----------


## innova

Να  σημειώσουμε  τέλος ότι οι ανορθωτές την περισσευούμενη ενέργεια που παράγει η   γεννήτρια και δεν την απαιτούνε τα κυκλώματα της μοτοσικλέτας τη  μετατρέπουν σε  θερμική ενέργεια, για αυτό το λόγο θα πρέπει να  διατηρούμε μακριά από τον  ανορθωτή ξένα σώματα που τον εμποδίζουν να  αποβάλλει την θερμότητά του και να  συμβάλουμε έτσι στη μακροζωία του.


Στο παραπάνω κομμάτι κατάλαβα (αν και δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά) πως ο ανορθωτής δέχεται και διαχειρίζεται την περισσευούμενη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, με αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση της θερμότητάς του. Αλλού διάβασα πως η γεννήτρια "αντιλαμβάνεται" πόσο ρεύμα χρειάζεται όλο το κύκλωμα του οχήματος και το παρέχει χωρίς να παράγει παραπάνω. Είναι λάθος δηλαδή να κυκλοφορούμε συνεχώς με αναμμένα φώτα για να καταναλώνουμε την περισσευούμενη ενέργεια της γεννήτριας ώστε να μην υπερθερμαίνεται ο ανορθωτής.  Όμως επειδή δεν έχω μελετήσει σε βάθος το θέμα, δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τίποτα...

----------


## innova

> Αυτό το λένε απο την αρχή, μπαταρία είναι, τώρα η  ψόφια είναι, η  αφόρτιστη. Οπότε την φορτίζεις με υπομονή όπως σου  εγραψα πρίν, και μετά  την αφήνεις να ηρεμήσει, αν σε μια ημέρα η τάση  της πέσει κάτω απο τα  12. κάτι Volt [12.5 για καινούργια] τότε είναι  τελειωμένη.



Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!
Την μέτρηση που ανέφερα την έκανα μετά από βόλτα 30χλμ. και αφού  προηγουμένως είχα φορτίσει πλήρως τη μπαταρία (με φορτιστή του LIDL που  απλά δείχνει την ολοκλήρωση της φόρτισης ).

Επειδή και άλλος με την ίδια μοτο έχει παρατηρήσει την ίδια με εμένα  συμπεριφορά του ανορθωτή, ψάχνω να βρώ αν είναι θέμα κατασκευαστικό.  Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο κατασκευαστής να έχει προβλέψει ο ανορθωτής να  καλύπτει όλα τα υπόλοιπα φορτία μαζί (μικρή+μεγάλη σκάλα ταυτόχρονα)  δείχνοντας 14,5ν, αλλά να δέχεται την υστέρηση (δείχνοντας 12,5ν) τις  σπάνιες(?) φορές που θα ανάβει το βεντιλατέρ;   Θεωρώ βέβαια πιο πιθανό,  να έχει και ο άλλος ένα θέμα είτε με τον ανορθωτή του είτε με τη  μπαταρία του, παρά να είναι κατασκευαστική ιδιοτροπία.
Θα μετρήσω τη συμπεριφορά της μπαταρίας όπως μου είπες (24 ώρες) και μετά θα το δώ και με καινούρια μπαταρία!    
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## teo_GR

Για το αρχικό θέμα να πω στο φίλο αν το έχει πάρει μεταχειρισμένο το μηχανάκι και του το κάνει από την αρχή αυτό να τσεκάρει αν ο ανορθωτής είναι ο σωστός για το μηχανάκι γιατί το ότι κουμπώνει στη φυσά και λειτούργει δεν σημαίνει πως είναι και σωστός ίσως αυτόν βρήκαν και αυτόν έβαλαν. Συμβαίνει να ταιριάζει από ίδια μοντέλα αλλά όμως κυβικά που ίσως έχουν και πιο μεγάλη μπαταρία οπότε…..

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Για το αρχικό θέμα να πω στο φίλο αν το έχει πάρει μεταχειρισμένο το μηχανάκι και του το κάνει από την αρχή αυτό να τσεκάρει αν ο ανορθωτής είναι ο σωστός για το μηχανάκι γιατί το ότι κουμπώνει στη φυσά και λειτούργει δεν σημαίνει πως είναι και σωστός ίσως αυτόν βρήκαν και αυτόν έβαλαν. Συμβαίνει να ταιριάζει από ίδια μοντέλα αλλά όμως κυβικά που ίσως έχουν και πιο μεγάλη μπαταρία οπότε…..



οπότε…  Ο ανορθωτής που εχω από Honda Transalp 400-600 Κυβικά,  πάνω σε ένα ΑΧ-1 Honda 250 Κυβικά ,
το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει , ειναι να φορτιζει την μικροτερη μπαταρια  ( ΑΧ-1 Honda 250 ), με κάπως περισσότερο μέγιστο ρεύμα από το θεωρητικό . 
Και τίποτα περισσότερο ..

----------


## teo_GR

Οκ τότε ας βάζουμε στα μηχανάκια μας ότι βρούμε μπροστά μας αρκεί να κουμπώνει η φύσα για να μη σου πω ότι αν είναι την κόβουμε ενώνουμε με λίγο ταινία και ήμαστε κομπλέ. Τέλος  να πω ότι δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες και επειδή δουλεύει σωστά σε σένα δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι κανόνας.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ψάχνεις για δαίμονες στο παράδεισο .. 

Εγω θα πρότεινα να ψάξεις να τους βρεις , στους μάπα κινέζικους ανορθωτές που έχουν πλημμυρίσει την αγορά ,
και στις ξεφτίλα μπαταρίες , που πωλούνται απο τα συνεργεία , και τα δυο αντικείμενα με τις ευλογίες των εμπόρων,
που έχουν αποκλειστικό σκοπό την αισχροκέρδια , μιας και τα πουλούν υπέρ-κοστολογημένα , σε όρια σχιζοφρένειας .    

Σου αναγνωρίζω δε,  την ιδιότητα του μάντη ..  Ναι κόψαμε την φύσα και βάλαμε θερμοσυστελόμενα και ταινία ,
για να βάλουμε έναν Γιαπωνέζικο ανορθωτή ..  Οπως γκρεμιζαν τα τοίχοι οι αρχαίοι Ελληνες , για να περάσουν οι Ολυμπιονίκες . 

Αλλα όποιος κάνει το ίδιο , για τα κινέζικα σκουπίδια , θα τον έφτυναν και οι αρχαίοι Ελληνες .  :Laugh:

----------

